# Ankle hypermobility



## Rulla (19 January 2019)

I have slight hypermobility in my ankles so when I ride, after a while, my right ankle collapses in and really painful. I just canâ€™t hold it in the right position. Is there any devices or excersises  I can do, or support I can wear to help? X


----------



## Shay (19 January 2019)

I'm not sure that sounds like hypermobility - or perhaps thats just the description?  In hypermobility the joint over extends and strains rather than collapses?  If you have been diagnosed with hypermobility you will probably find stirrups like the Bow Balance which flex with you are more comfortable for your ankles and knees.  There are cheaper chain type stirrups available but also lots of horror stories about them breaking.  Others find the offset type stirrup like the MDC sport or the Acavallo more helpful.  If you haven't been formally diagnosed it might be worth getting a GP to check first as a joint which collapses internally does not sound good!


----------



## milliepops (19 January 2019)

Hmm I dunno, I rarely strain my joints (but often pull muscles) but I often roll or twist my ankle but no ill effects at all   I have lots of hypermobile joints. In terms of equipment I think you'll need to experiment with various things, OP, because what works for some is hopeless for others. I know some people really get on with the flexi stirrups but for me they increase the instability, and I like a wide flat footbed that is not flexible because otherwise my stupid bendy feet and ankles are even more floppy and painful!

 I find good high quality and well fitted boots the greatest help tbh. i like fairly stiff fairly tight long boots and find short boots and chaps to be quite unhelpful, I might as well be riding in my slippers.

I'm sure there are some exercises that would help but think a physio would be best placed to advise on that.


----------



## Rulla (19 January 2019)

Thank you Shay, my podiatrist said I am slightly hypermobile (he was making me orthotics for my shoes for plantar fasciitis).
Maybe collapsing is the wrong word. My foot still faces forward but after a while of riding my foot bends under my ankle towards my horses belly. As if Iâ€™ve gone over on it in a pair of heels lol. Canâ€™t wear them either as my ankles wobble in them ðŸ˜‚. Itâ€™s mostly always my right ankle. Am I doing something wrong in my riding maybe?


----------



## Rulla (19 January 2019)

Thanks milliepops. I ride in jodpur boots and half chaps so I did think different boots may help.


----------



## Fruitcake (19 January 2019)

I find long boots or really tight, supportive chaps best for my hypermobile ankles. The one thing I like about winter is that I can wear extra thick socks which make my boots really tight! (I have very skinny legs).

I also love my Sprenger Bow Balance stirrups- they were a complete game changer for me but my problem tends to be with my ankle joints over-extending to push my heels down and toes up, whereas it sounds like yours need more support sideways, so perhaps stirrups with a wider footbed, like a poster above suggested, may be more suited to you.


----------



## Rulla (19 January 2019)

Fiona36 said:



			I find long boots or really tight, supportive chaps best for my hypermobile ankles. The one thing I like about winter is that I can wear extra thick socks which make my boots really tight! (I have very skinny legs).

I also love my Sprenger Bow Balance stirrups- they were a complete game changer for me but my problem tends to be with my ankle joints over-extending to push my heels down and toes up, whereas it sounds like yours need more support sideways, so perhaps stirrups with a wider footbed, like a poster above suggested, may be more suited to you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rulla (19 January 2019)

Yeah itâ€™s defo more side ways, Iâ€™ll give your suggestions a try x


----------



## Gloi (30 January 2019)

I have dicky ankles due to damaged ligaments and I swear by these Aircast A60 braces.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aircast-An...r=1-2-spons&keywords=ankle+brace+aircast&th=1


----------



## Rulla (30 January 2019)

They look brilliant, THANKYOU  x


----------



## Gloi (31 January 2019)

Hope they help you.  I usually wear short boots with them but they do fit under my long boots ok.


----------



## KHippo (31 January 2019)

I have the same problem, hypermobility resulting in multiple ankle sprains over the years have left me with very wobbly ankles! Investing in a set of Freejumps was the best thing I ever did! Lots of work standing in your stirrups will help strengthen the muscles as well.


----------

